# New Tournament Circuit



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

Hey guys A couple of friends and I are putting on a tournament circuit in west central minnesota this summer. All of the lakes are in the detroit lakes/fergus falls area. We have set it up so you can fish the tournament by yourself or with a partner. There are 6 events on the schedule with a tournament of champions at the end of the year for the top points finishers for the season. Check out our website for more details. www.bassbrawl.com

Ryan


----------



## Sam I am (Jan 16, 2011)

Sweet. I'm doing it next summer. You guys fish Upper Cormorant, which is the lake I grew up on. I have more than a few Bass named on that lake!


----------

